# Daily Mail looking for borrowers who have lost their trackers for article



## Brendan Burgess (21 Apr 2017)

The Daily Mail is running a feature on people who lost their trackers. 

They want some subjects who are prepared to go on the record about their case.

If interested, contact 

Catherine Fegan

Chief Correspondent

Irish Daily Mail & Irish Mail on Sunday

086 881 6848.

catherine.fegan@dailymail.ie

Brendan


----------



## notabene (21 Apr 2017)

Have spoken to her - the more cases they can present the better the impact it would make


----------



## Stitcher (26 Apr 2017)

I will contact her to see if it's not too late. I was away for a while and only seeing this now.


----------

